# Anyone ran Dragon Nutrition's M1T? (DN is a Legal UK site for designer compounds...)



## Tre (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey just wondering if anybody has ran DN's M1T compound, and if it's g2g;
 It's either this, or dbol 50mg/ED for the 4-week ass-end of my upcoming stack;
I'm itching to try M1T, because I already ran blue hearts, & I'm more interested in
experiencing the entire variety of compounds; mainly kick-start orals as of right now.

Many thanks brothers

Cheers


----------



## Dannie (Mar 23, 2013)

My buddy run some oral tren from this website, had some gains, had to stop after 2 weeks, didnt do a PCT. Had a limp dick for a month until sourced some nolva.

IE. I think its legit gear


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know about that paricular company, but I do know M1T is much stronger than D-bol...by a long shot.  Massive gains in just a few weeks.


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I've run it and it is super legit. Even 1 cap a day will produce results. They are 7.5mg caps unless that's changed. Not so sure I would run it at the tail end of a cycle though. Could be more water retention than you want. Also, consider running it for slightly longer, but taking it preworkout only. It gives the most insane pumps. That plus TNE and you're in a whole other world.


----------



## Tre (Mar 25, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> Yes, I've run it and it is super legit. Even 1 cap a day will produce results. They are 7.5mg caps unless that's changed. Not so sure I would run it at the tail end of a cycle though. Could be more water retention than you want. Also, consider running it for slightly longer, but taking it preworkout only. It gives the most insane pumps. That plus TNE and you're in a whole other world.




No customs issues? (Don't have to answer that if you don't want to btw)

I'm not worried or anything, DN's staff are pretty cool if you contact them..


----------



## blueboogie (Mar 25, 2013)

Never had a customs issue from UK, at least for that kinda product. There are only like 3 approved companies who sell that M1T - they all know what they're doing.


----------



## cottonmouth (Mar 26, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> Yes, I've run it and it is super legit. Even 1 cap a day will produce results. They are 7.5mg caps unless that's changed. Not so sure I would run it at the tail end of a cycle though. Could be more water retention than you want. Also, consider running it for slightly longer, but taking it preworkout only. It gives the most insane pumps. That plus TNE and you're in a whole other world.




Have you tried their superdrol? 

Ive been wanting to try both, but would rather not have the water retention of the m1t.


----------



## overburdened (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I don't know about that paricular company, but I do know M1T is much stronger than D-bol...by a long shot.  Massive gains in just a few weeks.



^^^^^^ THIS!  And there's a sponsor on here that has best m1t around...


----------



## Tre (Mar 27, 2013)

overburdened said:


> ^^^^^^ THIS!  And there's a sponsor on here that has best m1t around...




 If you could PM me with that sponsor, that would be awesome lol
 Many thanks! 


Cheers


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 23, 2013)

bump, looking to try this but theyre sold out. Anyone know of any other sites selling m1T? pm me please


----------



## jbryand101b (Jun 25, 2013)

Click on the " official stockists" tab.  Official retailers. Jwsupplements.


----------



## Tre (Nov 14, 2013)

M1T is finally on it's way;
Took me forever to figure out how to go about it.


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

Don't buy from dragon nutrition in the uk....scammers with bunk gear

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Dannie (Mar 10, 2015)

What products have you tried?


As I said my buddy run their Tren PH, with good results, but that was 3 years ago.


Could be raws issue, its a small company, buy raws from china, cap them, put in a fancy packaging and sell for 500% profit. I doubt they ever get the raws tested.  

On that note I have Hexadrone 50mg by Shredded Labs,
Tested at 60% whats on label, 10% testosterone, 30% delta-6 testosterone.


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

Dannie said:


> What products have you tried?
> 
> 
> As I said my buddy run their Tren PH, with good results, but that was 3 years ago.
> ...



The m1t and sd. They blocked me cause I told them about it. Not a place to trust

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## gammabuff (Apr 21, 2015)

Tre said:


> Don't buy from dragon nutrition in the uk....scammers with bunk gear
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2



 could you tell me if it was in a bottle that was strait up and down with a pop off cap or if it was in a bottle with a slight bottle neck at the top with a screw on cap that you used?


----------

